# I Shot This Roll of Film 30 years Ago; Developed It Last Night!



## Derrel (May 20, 2014)

Well, the title says it all; in the spring of 1984, I shot a 36-exposure roll of Kodak Technical Pan film. I carted it around with me through multiple moves over three full decades. Last night, I put the roll in a changing bag along with a steel tank and lid, a spiral reel, and a pair of scissors, cracked open the cannister, loaded the ultra-thin-base film onto the spiral, dropped the spiral into the developing tank, capped the tank, and then proceeded to develop the film after a double water pre-rinse, for 10 minutes in straight D-76.Water stop bath.Fixer.Wash.PhotoFlo. And it came out great! NO FOGGING whatsoever!!! Of course, it had some of the most severe "curl" I've seen, even after a 12-hour hang-dry with a weighted bottom clip. I just finished cutting the negs into six-frame strips, and am now weighting the Neg-File page with a stack of magazines to flatten the film a bit better. I'll get around to scanning the images... when I can find the time. (Check back in 2044 for my obituary, or the pictures from the roll.)


----------



## sm4him (May 20, 2014)

1. Oh no, you don't. You *cannot* just drop something like THAT on us and then not get busy showing us what "develops!" You get back in there right now, and get to scanning. We need PICTURES!  

2. That is not at all what I thought you sounded like&#8230;


----------



## tirediron (May 20, 2014)

I'm impressed that you still had the means to develop - very cool!


----------



## pgriz (May 20, 2014)

Dang, Derrel - if that's your turn-around time, I don't have enough lifetimes left to have you take photos of the family.    I'm not quite as bad as you - I have a roll of Ektachrome in my film camera that's only 10 years old (about the time I got a digital camera), and one of these days, I'll get it developed.  Maybe.

And echoing Sharon's post - so what did you find on the negatives?


----------



## DarkShadow (May 20, 2014)

LOL,. In 2044 I will probably have been eaten by maggots.


----------



## bhop (May 20, 2014)

:addpics:


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 20, 2014)

Yowza! And I found a roll of slide film from this past fall and just got it developed and wondered why was it still sitting around. How did you hang onto a roll of film _that_ long?? 

You know, Kodak's Tech sheet shows it was discontinued only 11 years ago, you're not too far behind! lol B&W film seems to last indefinitely. I got a roll out of a family camera that had been in there for maybe 25-30 years and it turned out fine, pictures looked like they'd just been taken - except for being of my relatives when they were kids standing out in somebody's back yard with their trikes.


----------



## Designer (May 20, 2014)

tirediron said:


> I'm impressed that you still had the means to develop - very cool!



Derrel's not THAT old!


----------



## mmaria (May 20, 2014)

I know nothing about film, but I was surprised by the pleasant tone of your voice... I  thought you're scary


----------



## Derrel (May 20, 2014)

Ummm...I'd love to scan this stuff, but it has a **severe** case of the "curls"...I mean, this stuff is curled up baaaaaad...it's sitting under a stack of heavy magazines in a NegFile page to flatten for at least a week. The ultra-thin ESTAR-AH base of this film...well, this is the ONLY roll of this type of film I can recall shooting.

After about 12 + 4 hours of dry time, so 16 hours, with a weighted clip on the bottom end, I removed the clip and sliced off my first six-frame strip and...got this...



iPhone snap

Uh, yeah...the film's got a bit of _a memory issue_. I looked up the Tech Sheet on this film. I remember the advertisements for "Tech Pan". Kodak had a shot of a woman dressed in a sort of classic French style, all in black, with a hat, and a face veil. They had a  small inset photo that showed the individual fibers that made up the threads that were twisted to form the veiling!!! Tech Pan was sort of advertised as "4x5 film quality from a 35mm sized negative". My photos appear to be rather straight-forward, architectural studies of the campus of Western Oregon State College, in Monmouth, Oregon.,. now called Western Oregon University. I grew up in that area.

My prior record on being behind on developing film was 10 years, from 1976 to 1986, so this is my new personal best!!! 30 full years!


----------



## webestang64 (May 20, 2014)

WOW....tech pan. I used to use that film as copy film of line drawings and print 20x24's. I think I still have a few old rolls laying around somewhere.


----------



## Derrel (May 20, 2014)

For all of you just dying to hear more of my melodious voice...a second video...


----------



## mmaria (May 20, 2014)

well... I watched the second video because of the voice... just saying...


----------



## bhop (May 20, 2014)

I have a couple rolls from Dec. 2013 still waiting for a bath, I don't feel so bad now.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 20, 2014)

Ah, I loved Tech Pan ... I was very sad when I had to find a substitute, though Ilford Pan F is not bad ... but not the same S curve.


----------



## limr (May 20, 2014)

Now I won't feel strange about having an exposed roll of Efke sitting on my desk for the past 2 weeks, just waiting for a coffee bath.


----------



## terri (May 20, 2014)

Holy crap!!   

Derrel's voice is sexy as hell!!       Come read me my camera manual or something, honey...

Okay, well to stay on topic I am currently looking at an exposed roll of 100 TMX, that I stupidly shot at 400 ISO, and am still too annoyed to develop it.   It's only been a year and I know what I have to do.   Still.


----------



## manaheim (May 20, 2014)

I'd pretty much do him right now.

(I'd love to see the pics, Derrel... maybe over a nice glass of wine???)


----------



## mishele (May 20, 2014)

:heart:
I have some books I would like you to read to me!


----------



## terri (May 20, 2014)

mishele said:


> :heart:
> I have some books I would like you to read to me!



DOWN, SIMBAH!!!     I called the first reading - and clearly the term "camera manual" was a secret code!!!


----------



## CdTSnap (May 20, 2014)

Bahahaha **** just got real


----------



## Derrel (May 20, 2014)

Hmmmm...I might have to start some kind of 99 cents-a-minute telephone service, to help out "those who desire" some...uhhhh...assisstance. So, I just took the magazine stacks off the NegFile...and the entire page sprung into a nice, tight 1.5 inch diameter coil...so I flattened it out again, and then shot another very short video clip and a few stills.



iPhone snap


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 20, 2014)

terri said:


> Holy crap!!
> 
> Derrel's voice is sexy as hell!!       Come read me my camera manual or something, honey...



This!!


----------



## terri (May 20, 2014)

This is crazy!!        Back under the same books, and this time, walk away for a week!   I can only imagine what PITA it was to cut that roll and get the strips in there.   

Of course, we now expect daily audio updates.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 20, 2014)

Yup, that TP ... you should see what 120 Tech Pan does (it was thinner) !!!
Did make for handling in a darkroom a bit of a challenge.


----------



## Derrel (May 20, 2014)

Just to let you wonderful ladies know and to stop the torrent of behind the scenes PM's I've been flooded with--my first  private, one-on-one reading engagement has already been booked...manaheim and I have arranged for a private reading of 50 Shades of The Zone System...with wine and cheese and a wonderful hotel suite all taken care of on manny's dime. (And by "his dime" I mean $500...)


----------



## limr (May 20, 2014)

I didn't play the videos when I first read this thread because my battery was running low. I got home, plugged my netbook in, and hit play...

Holy crap, that voice! Meeeeeeeee-ooowwwwww   All this time, watching everyone flirting with selfies and portraits of Daine...and here you were, holding out on us with that voice. Shame on you!


----------



## mmaria (May 21, 2014)

oh... sometimes I just  TPF... 

...now excuse me, I have some things to do...

*replay


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 21, 2014)

Dunno about your film, but I'm pretty relaxed right now...  

I'm waiting to see what you get from some scans. I've scanned negatives worse than that (Lomo Slide X-ProLeakFail 200), but then again, I'm an idiot.


----------



## Steve5D (May 21, 2014)

I think this thread stopped being about film some time ago.

I fully expected a Pee Wee Herman-esque voice.

Now I'm rummaging around trying to find something for him to read to me...


----------



## 71M (May 21, 2014)

You look like a Boston cop, you sound like you repair valve amps.


----------



## Derrel (May 21, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> I think this thread stopped being about film some time ago.
> 
> I fully expected a Pee Wee Herman-esque voice.
> 
> Now I'm rummaging around trying to find something for him to read to me...



Steve, for you I have selected the kids menu from Red Robin! I will read that to you, AND get you a balloon! If you're a really good boy, I'll let you buy me a milkshake and the seafood combo basket. ;-)


----------



## mmaria (May 21, 2014)

oh my!


It's been a while....TPF porn...

just watching here....


----------



## Steve5D (May 21, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > I think this thread stopped being about film some time ago.
> ...



Goddamn, I love when you talk dirty like that...


----------



## pixmedic (May 21, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Steve5D said:
> ...



so....you two? our place? naked jacuzzi party? its been a while. ill provide the scotch! will a 20 year balvenie do?


----------



## mmaria (May 21, 2014)

Oh guys, who would know!? 

You're better in this than us girls, few days ago... 

I'm refusing to go to sleep before you provide us some pictures!! 

.... details will be fine too...


----------



## JacaRanda (May 21, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Just to let you wonderful ladies know and to stop the torrent of behind the scenes PM's I've been flooded with--my first private, one-on-one reading engagement has already been booked...manaheim and I have arranged for a private reading of 50 Shades of The Zone System...with wine and cheese and a wonderful hotel suite all taken care of on manny's dime. (And by "his dime" I mean $500...)



:lmao:D-sizzle for Prez. June-August 2014!!!!


----------



## JacaRanda (May 21, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> I think this thread stopped being about film some time ago.
> 
> I fully expected a Pee Wee Herman-esque voice.
> 
> Now I'm rummaging around trying to find something for him to read to me...


----------



## timor (May 22, 2014)

tirediron said:


> I'm impressed that you still had the means to develop


:raisedbrow: ! So... you would be really impressed with my arsenal I guess.


----------



## manaheim (May 22, 2014)

Who buys seafood at red robin? I mean really.


----------

